# Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?



## damdam05 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

einfache Fragen an alle Spinnangler...

Wenn ich mit Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, GuFI, Twister, angele. Wie soll die Einholrichtung sein? 

Mit oder gegen den Strom im Fluss?

Kann man das so pauschal überhaupt beantworten?


----------



## dodo12 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Ich würde immer gegen den Strom einholen, weil die Fische ja auch gegen den Strom schwimmen. Wenn du mit der Strömung einholst, laufen die Köder nicht so schön.


----------



## curtis911 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Diese Frage interessiert mich auch sehr. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob sich überhaupt Fische in dem Strom aufhalten oder ob sie sich in den eher beruhigten Zonen des Flusses befinden. Der Vorteil bei einem Einholen gegen den Strom ist, dass der Spinner fast von alleine läuft wohingegen er bei einem Einholen mit dem Strom einem eher zugeschwemmt wird und die Bewegungen eher suboptimal sind.
Ich war mit der Spinnangelei bei uns an der Leine bisher immer recht erfolglos. 
Von daher würde mich darüber hinaus noch interessieren mit was für Ködern ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## voller stiffel (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

gruss,ich würde mit
 gummifisch gegen den strom werfen und dann den grund abklopfen,oder im mittelwasser ab und auf bewegungen machen,so mach ich das,auf zander und hecht.mfg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Ich befische eigtl. nie die Strömung,da erstens es kein´SInn macht,da bei Spinnern(teils durch starkung strömung) die Aktion auch Komplett verloren geht...gerade die druckwellen sollten ja den Effekt auslösen um die Räuber zum Biss zu verleiten..mit der Strömung wirds eher Schwierig von daher Immer gegen den Strom!

Ich suche mir die Spots nach folgenden Stichpunkten aus

-Stillwasserzonen
-Weissfischbestand im ruhigeren Wasser
-Aussenkurven (dort wird die Nahrung angeschwemmt)
-Wasserhindernisse oder Markante Punkte


----------



## zesch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

was ist Dein Zielfisch ?

(ist schon wichtig für eine qualifizierte Antwort...)

+ wie groß ist Dein Fluss ? (Breite + Tiefe, mit oder ohne Buhnen...)

...in Deutschland gibt es nur einen Strom = Rhein

Gruß
Zesch


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*



zesch schrieb:


> ...in Deutschland gibt es nur einen Strom = Rhein
> 
> Gruß
> Zesch



Genau und noch zwei drei Bäche, wie Weser und Elbe....|supergri|supergri|supergri

Direkt gegen und mit der Strömung sind ja nun auch ziemliche Extreme. Wenn man schräg stromab bzw. stromauf fischt, dann vermeidet man eigentlich weitestgehend die meisten Probleme.


----------



## curtis911 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Hallo zesch, entschuldige die Information habe ich unterschlagen.

Zielfische sind Forelle und Barsch.

Breite an "meiner Stelle" ca. 10m, Tiefe ca. 3m, keine Buhnen


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Schmeisst du gegen die Stömung, dann laufen Spinner nicht so gut, es sei denn du holst schneller ein als die Ströming ist. Aber dann brauchste auch Fische die den Turbo einlegen. Bei Gummikrams kannste werfen wie du willst.
Schmeiss einfach immer halbe Fächer, also von geradeaus bis ans Ufer mit der Strömung.


----------



## Meteraal (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

#6#6#6irre geile zeichnung #6#6#6#6#6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Brummel (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

:vik: Auf jeden Fall wird damdam05 damit was anfangen können, das Kunstwerk beantwortet seine Frage #6.
Ich frag mich nur gerade ob dem Threadersteller seine Darstellung zusagt? :q:q:q:q
Da wär eigentlich gar kein Text mehr nötig gewesen |supergri.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## zesch (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

meine Feststellung meiner "Fänge":

- große Forellen (Bafo + MeFo) Gufis bis 14cm gegen die Fließrichtung geführt

- Barsche und kleine Forellen, an manchen Tagen mit sehr klarem Wasser, kleine Gufis bis 4cm, mit der Fließrichtung geführt, haben besser gefangen als gegen die Fließrichtung

- gerade bei sehr klarem Wasser immer mit der Fließrichtung (überzeugt dann auch skeptische Fische) = so machen es auch die Fliegenfischer = diese Präsentation sieht einfach "natürlicher" aus, die Fische reagieren sofort mit einem Beißreflex, auch zu Uhrzeiten die garnicht zu den "normalen Beißzeiten" gehören

damdam05, Deine genannten Fischarten beißen in meinen Gewässern fast nur bei fast klarem Wasser auf : Twister perlmutt + weiss oder Gufis bis 5cm in weiss, größere fische hingegen auf braune (Profiblinker) oder goldene Gufis (Manns Predatorshad) bis 14cm !

viel Erfolg

+ die Zeichnung ist der Hammer = fast T-shirtreif

Gruß
zesch


----------



## curtis911 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Hallo zusammen,

herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten und für die Zeichnung


----------



## damdam05 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die eindrücklichen Beiträge. Ich finde solche Themen und Beiträge sprechen für das Board hier und das freut mich.

Finde aber trotzdem interessant was es darüber für verschiedene Meinungen gibt.

Gruß DamDam


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

mit Spinner angel ich zur Zeit bevorzugt mit der Strömung, besonders wenn auf Forellenpirsch bin ... du mußt sehr schnell kurbeln, damit sich der Spinner auch dreht;
Vorteil:
der Spinner läuft tiefer, besonders in starker Strömung oft sonst nicht machbar; du hast auch wenige Drall auf der Schnur, wenn du mit feinerer Mono fischen solltest.
Und die Forellen stehen immer in Richtung der Strömung, weil mit der Strömung die Nahrung kommt


----------



## Case (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Der Toni ist halt ein alter Fuchs...#h

Case


----------



## Goggo (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*



> ...in Deutschland gibt es nur einen Strom = Rhein


 
Elber, Weser, Ems und Donau sind auch Ströme

ontopic.

Ich werfe immer ca 45grad gegen den Strom. Während des Einholens dreht sich die Schnur ähnlich dem aufgemalten Fächer. Wenn ich zu senkrecht oder zu weit mit dem Strom werfe, dann ist der Spinner/wobbler/Twister etc zu schnell wieder am Rand. Bei größeren Spinnern macht die Strömung auch zuviel Druck und sie kommen dann zu nahe an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*



Case schrieb:


> Der Toni ist halt ein alter Fuchs...#h
> 
> Case


 
 ... #h


----------



## zesch (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

500 KM mind. *in* Deutschland !

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strom_(Gew%C3%A4sser)

= leider nur der Rhein


----------



## flexxxone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Momentchen mal...

die Oder ist ebenfalls ein Strom!

hier ein besserer Link

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Boendall (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*



> *AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*
> 500 KM mind. *in* Deutschland !
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strom_(Gew%C3%A4sser)
> ...


 
Leider nicht: mind 500km Länge (beitrifft den Strom und nicht das Land), Einzugsgebiet mind. 100.000 km² und muss ins Meer münden.

Wenn man Wiki zititiert, sollte man den Beitrag auch lesen#h

Hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strom_(Gewässer)

EDIT: Klammer beim Link schliessen dann funzts.

Ontopic:
Bei vielen Kunstködern ist mit der Stömung natürlicher, da man ja verletzte Beute imitiert und die kaum Kraft haben gegen die Strömung zu schwimmen (Mit Gipsbein läuft keiner nen 100m lauf mit#6)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Es geht ja nicht um ein Fischen im STROM, sondern um eines mit oder gegen die STRÖMUNG. Also sind jegliche Fließgewässer damit gemeint.

Es kommt wohl immer darauf an. Ein Spinner kann gegen die Strömung zu flach und zu extrem laufen, ebenso ein Blinker. Dafür kann man gerade an Strömungskanten den Blinker wunderbar in der Strömung flattern lassen. In langsam fließenden Gewässern fische ich bevorzugt mit der Strömung, da ich dort den Köder einfach besser kontrollieren kann. Außer beim Wobblerfischen, da ist mir eine leichte Gegenströmung lieber. Ebenso, wenn ich extrem nah das Flussufer abfische.

Es kommt also immer auf die Gegebenheiten an, Pauschalurteile kannst du bei dem Thema getrost vergessen.


----------



## flexxxone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

weiß ich doch :q

OT on

Hallo Kohlmeise übrigens #h , schick mir doch mal bitte Deine Adresse

OT off

flexxx


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Warum macht ihr nicht einfach immer beides;+ Manche Bisse bekomme ich gegen den Strom und manche mit dem Strom.
Gegen den Strom hat den Vorteil das man den Köder deutlich langsamer führen kann...mit dem Strom hat man den Vorteil das man auch mit leichten Gewichten tief runter kommt...aber warum denn nur eines machen man kann von einer Position aus Fächerförmig doch beides tun...also ihr macht euch Gedanken #c


----------



## frogile (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Kommt meiner meinung auch drauf an, mit welchen ködern du angelst.
Vorteil gegen den Strom: der Köder ist schnell unterwegs und der Fisch hat keine zeit ihn genauer anzuschauen, also schnappt er gleich zu. Nachteil gegen den Storm: Der Fisch übersieht den Köder leichter und der Köder läuft nicht richtig (Spinner).

Vorteil mit dem Strom: der köder läuft sauber und langsamer (der fisch hat zeit ihn zu sehen).  Nachteil mit dem Strom: der Fisch kann den köder genauer beobachten und eventuell den haken an der Sache erkennen.

Zum Thema Köder: Ich fische eigentlich nur mit illex wobblern, da die sowohl mit als auch gegen den strom super laufen. und der Fisch erkennt die haken nicht beim einholen gegen den strom, da der wobbler sehr natürlich aussieht und auch natürlich läuft.

Gruß
Froggy


----------



## Boendall (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*



frogile schrieb:


> Kommt meiner meinung auch drauf an, mit welchen ködern du angelst.
> Vorteil gegen den Strom: der Köder ist schnell unterwegs und der Fisch hat keine zeit ihn genauer anzuschauen, also schnappt er gleich zu. Nachteil gegen den Storm: Der Fisch übersieht den Köder leichter und der Köder läuft nicht richtig (Spinner).
> 
> Vorteil mit dem Strom: der köder läuft sauber und langsamer (der fisch hat zeit ihn zu sehen). Nachteil mit dem Strom: der Fisch kann den köder genauer beobachten und eventuell den haken an der Sache erkennen.
> ...


Ähm froggy kanns sein, das du da etwas verwechselt hast?#h

Bei mir laufen die Spinner gegen den Strom besser als mit


----------



## MaxGe1 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen werfen mit oder gegen Strom?*

Wobbler oder Köfi am System imitieren in erster Linie oft kranke oder sterbende Fischchen, sind also am natürlichsten mit der Strömung zu fischen. Stimmt zumindest gemäß meiner Erfahrung!

Beim Spinner kommt es auf die Blattform an: schmale, spitze Blätter rotieren schneller und leichter, kann man auch mit der Strömung leichter auf Zug bringen!

Markus


----------

